# Haplopelma lividum



## SpiderLady79 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok so I have a few questions cause I have seen and heard alot of different ideas and I need some expert advise  I got a cobalt about a week ago after 
having good success with my OBT. I got a 5 gal critter keeper and filled it about half way with eco earth sub and a water dish. Its been a week and all it does is climb and hang from the top  (ill post pics) I have heard to make a makeshift hole with a toilet paper roll? Add heat to the bottom of the aquarium? The pet store said its a good eater and its not fed which I am not worried about and every day the water dish is dry and I fill my T's everyday. My obtdidn't need any help it just dug form day one. SO I guess my question is.....what do I do to make this T happy? Oh ya its not happy about me getting anywhere near it lol (imagine that) but i will do whatever it take to make it happy. I respect it and am not stupid but I was told its pretty much a more aggressive obt but I am not seeing that at all in this T and I know they can all have different personality's but I just wanna do right by it. I had one before that  got and was pretty much dead from a pet store (they knew nothing about it and they workers were afraid of it so they just left it to die so I took it home and almost had it saved but it was to far gone (there are post on here about it) and I do not want this one to ever be unhappy. So any help would be great or ideas. The moss is not in the aquarium anymore due to the fact that there was mold starting to grow on it (it was in the container I brought it home in and I did not want that in the new aquarium) and some people said I didn't need it anyway? Thanks in advance for all your help or info. Pics below


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 23, 2013)

That substrate looks loose and shallow - I would pack down ar least 6-8" of sub to allow it to make a suitable burrow.  No need for heat or moss.  And even once it is set up, lividums can take a long time to settle in.  I had one take six months before burrowing.  You can dig out a bit of a corner or bury a cork round to give her a jumpstart.


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree, put the substrate (half way up), make a small burrow with your hands or as said (cork round) that will entice her to a darker spot/area, what is the stuff below the sub at the top? hope it's not sand?, about the heat I also agree, no need for extra heat 75-79f will be fine.


----------



## SpiderLady79 (Aug 23, 2013)

MarkmD said:


> What is the stuff below the sub at the top? hope it's not sand?.


No not sand just eco it must just be the lighting I always only use eco earth


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 23, 2013)

SpiderLady said:


> No not sand just eco it must just be the lighting I always only use eco earth


Ok thats good, I got a bit worried lol.


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 23, 2013)

When I house my H. lividums, I use a mixture of eco-earth and potting soil with no additives.  Dampen substrate well and hard-pack into enclosure to a depth of at least 6 inches.  (Deeper is preferable to the spider.)  Use a length of PVC pipe or other rigid plastic or metal (maximum 1.5" diameter) to pack substrate around as a pre-start burrow.  (I place it at ~45 degree angle.)  Gently twist and remove the pipe after everything is packed well.  I've never had a spider fail to utilize a pre-fab burrow, most immediately, others within 24 hours.  They will customize the burrow themselves from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Earth Eater (Aug 23, 2013)

Please watch the entirety of this video:
[YOUTUBE]LyjKIQmluF0[/YOUTUBE]
It is a EXTREMELY informative video by spiderengineer and by watching it you will be in a much better place!

Best regards,

Earth Eater

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysteryavic (Aug 23, 2013)

+1 Grate video i was gona link for you. I watched it all and i dont have any of that sp. yet lol!!


----------

